# Dyeing horse's tail



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

An idea to keep dye from getting on her is put an old blanket on her to cover her butt and sides


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Henna takes longer to set than regular hair dye - hence it's easier to get off of where you don't want it, but you have to leave it on longer where you do want it. Kind of a catch-22. I would stick with the regular dye. 

What do you wrap her tail with? What if you tried saran wrap or shrink wrap under a tail wrap? Surely that would keep it all in?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I need another set of hands! Usually the issue isn't after it's all in her tail and it's wrapped up with a plastic bag, it's as I am putting the dye in, holding her tail with 1 hand and squeezing the bottle with the other, when she seizes the opportunity to swat her tail at something LOL!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Coat everything you don't want dyed with conditioner! It creates a barrier and is a lot easier to wash off, then she can flick her tail. Create a pretty thick coat of conditioner on her, kind of a pain. Saves the hassle of washing dye off, lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmm id still say grab an old sheet/ blanket and cover her back but and sides tie or clip it to keep it on before you star and you should be ok


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

One time I actually used a plastic dropcloth like painters use LOL...but it was a royal pain to work with, kept sliding off her butt...the sheet idea would definitely be easier, but couldn't the dye just soak through the sheet onto her hair anyway? Or are you saying HORSE sheet, not like a regular bed sheet?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It could if you use a thin one but you could stick a thick towel or a thick blaket anything really dpesnt have to be a certain kind haha. I use a sheet filded twice on the floor when i dye my hair sonce my friend is messsy when she does it haha doesny soak through too much


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Get a plastic flannel backed tablecloth and use it as a drop cloth on her. Then, thread her tail through an umbrella bag like you get at Walmart and dye it, using the bag to keep the tail contained. The flannel will keep the tablecloth from sticking so bad and the plastic will be waterproofing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Great idea!! Last night I went to Walmart, bought a box of "soft black" and just wrapped an old towel around her tail so that it covered her butt, and clipped it using a hair clip...well that worked for about 5 minutes, after which I was putting dye in with 1 hand and holding the towel which was falling off her butt with the other LOL...next time I will use your idea cakemom!! 

Anyway I think it came out very well 

It was nice how the orange sun burnt hair just turned into a deep red highlight, so it doesn't make her mane and forelock, which aren't burned as badly, look funny like a pure jet black tail would have! (and I do not bother with mane and forelock, too messy and too much movement to mess with those LOL!)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a full body shot of her now


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great! Sandie is so darn cute! I'm still waiting on you to send her to me, she's the perfect size for my kiddo.......


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Looks great! Sandie is so darn cute! I'm still waiting on you to send her to me, she's the perfect size for my kiddo.......


LOL well one of the high school girls at the barn where I board is part leasing her from me, starting this week, and that's about the only person I would let ride Sandie without me around, I am pretty darn protective of her! :wink: But you're welcome to come have your kiddo travel out to my neck of the woods and come ride her in my presence anytime! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks great! Love Sandie .

Another idea for next time would be to use a painter's dropcloth and cut a hole in the middle of it just big enough to put her tail through. That way, you could push the plastic up around her dock then clip/tie the dropcloth around her body farther towards her middle and she'd be completely covered.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

smrobs said:


> It looks great! Love Sandie .
> 
> Another idea for next time would be to use a painter's dropcloth and cut a hole in the middle of it just big enough to put her tail through. That way, you could push the plastic up around her dock then clip/tie the dropcloth around her body farther towards her middle and she'd be completely covered.


I did that once, and then the plastic was so slippery it was sliding all around!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

If you want to keep the tail from bleaching in the future, there are some fly sprays and detangler sprays that have sunblock in them. I used to use them on my paint that has a black tail. Also using a supplement like Black as Knight works miracles. Then you wouldn't have to worry about dying and black streak marks from swishing tails haha. 

http://www.doversaddlery.com/bite-f...0000X1-23665&gclid=CK-N1turlLECFWkCQAod_x0VgA

http://www.espanaproducts.com/itemdetail.php?sku=ESP1100H&=

Coat Saver Sunscreen Spray - 32 oz | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice thanks! Can't use black as knight wish I could but she's allergic to soybeans and molasses :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Just a question, I'm wondering how just for men would do, with less time...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure, I have no experience with that stuff ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! What a difference! :shock: Good job!


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

Her tail looks so good now!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Spirit and Murray!


----------

